# 東京



## hyappongi_hills

投稿テスト


----------



## SibeRescueBrian

成功したテストします。フォーラムへようこそ


----------



## Trafficat

I know this a post test but in case you were subscribed I thought I'd post here.

I was reading that in Japan a tip can be considered rude, or alternatively that it must be presented in an envelope. Your thoughts?

Google translate/翻訳:


私は日本ではヒントが無礼と思われること、あるいは封筒に入れなければならないということを読んでいました。あなたの考え？


----------

